# Coopers Fly Repellent/Deosan Deosect



## K27 (22 July 2008)

I was thinking about trying one of the above for my horses, one in particular is black and gets cross with the flies- do these repellants actually work that well? I'd be grateful of your comments! many thanks.


----------



## LizGooch1 (22 July 2008)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/3315736/an/0/page/1/gonew/1#UNREAD

Scroll down on page 2 here (under lizndibs), i asked about Coopers and got a very positive reply! I've since bought some...


----------



## scotsmare (22 July 2008)

Deosan is more for getting rid of crawlies that have set up camp rather than a fly repellant - coopers does a great job.


----------



## clairencappelli (22 July 2008)

Coopers was expensive and not very effective.

I got some deocest as my horse has very very bad reactions to fly bites and hardly suffers usuing the deosect now and the great thing is a bottle lasts 2 years!

Its strong tho so you do have to patch test it for sensitivity but its also fab for sweetitch.


----------



## K27 (22 July 2008)

Many thanks to everyone for the info- I'll give one of them a go then! I still cant make my mind up which to try!


----------



## LM59 (22 July 2008)

I would definitely recommend Deosect- I have used it for years, and never found anything as good.


----------



## ISHmad (22 July 2008)

We really rate Coopers, it works a treat.


----------



## Madcow (23 July 2008)

I used Deosect and my horses initially staggered around the field as though they were drunk, then they itched like mad for a couple of days. Finally they all settled down, but I decided I wouldn't use it again as it obviously worked on their nervous system as well as the flies! Coopers on the other hand, when used as recommended works fantastically


----------



## Spyda (28 July 2008)

I used Deosect on my youngsters last winter when they came home from stud with lice, and fortunately none had any reaction to it.  I applied some a couple of weeks ago as a fly repellent but the flies were landing as soon as I stopped straying?????!!  That said, I'd made up this dose of Deosect the day before and it does say to apply it quite soon after mixing with water. Maybe that's why mine didn't work very well. 

Haven't tried Coopers so can't comment.


----------



## flyingfeet (28 July 2008)

You must use the deosect immediately otherwise it just forms a cruddy layer at the bottom of your bottle and is not effective

Ok here's the techie stuff: 

Coopers
permethrin (technical) (25:75) 1.05% w/v and citronellol 2% w/v

Deosect
5% w/v cypermethrin (cis 50: trans 50) - when mixed its a 1% solution.


Both are pyrethroids, meaning synthetic chemicals from the Chrysanthemum plant. 
They are not repellants, they won't stop the beasties landing on the horse, but if they do, they die, as its a neurotoxin. Some will detect the vapour barrier and stay clear.

As for efficacy - cypermethrin is a slightly more potent formula (as is Deltamethrin which is in "Spot On"). However the coopers may "appear" to be more effect as it has the citronella to repel, but you'll kill more with deosect. 

Worth noting to remove your cats before spraying, as pyrethroids are lethal to felines and fish.


----------



## unbalanced (22 August 2012)

I am so cross I didn't google coopers before I just restocked in the tack shop. I just found it on amazon for £16 - I paid £29 in the tack shop yesterday! And I opened it so I can't take it back  Well I thought would post in case anyone else buys it.


----------



## Cocorules (22 August 2012)

Thanks unbalanced. Coopers was on sale for £35 in my local tack shop at the weekend. I needed some urgently but at that price I decided to go for a cheap spray. Will stock from Amazon now.


----------

